# United All Breed Registry and Pedigree Service



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

My Father-In-Law recently adopted a GSD and received "registration papers" from this organization on the dog; actually, the form reads _Application for Registration With United All Breed Registry and Pedigree Service Blue Ribbon Division_. Is this a legitimate registry or a puppy-miller's database?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Not a legitimate registry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did he purchase the dog? United All Breed Registry - Home


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, Brandi! My Father-In-Law believes this was legit and we thought otherwise...a "doesn't want to listen to the kid thing" : ) Seeing your post may convince him not to spend the $20.00 they request to register his new adoptee.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This dog was adopted from a dog rescue but was originally purchased by a family who paid what they described as "big bucks" for the dog. They turned the dog over to rescue after it killed one of their cats.


----------

